# Epic



## Sheilawisz (May 30, 2013)

I have watched the new animated movie _Epic_ in the theater yesterday, I absolutely loved it, my mother liked it very much too and I could not wait to start this thread!!

This movie is really good, the best that I have seen in a long time. Epic has a sweet and brilliant story, great characters, wonderful visual effects and music composed by Danny Elfman. I enjoyed every minute of this movie, and I recommend it a lot to all of you.

The main character is a teenage girl called Mary Katherine, and the only sad effect that the movie had on me, is that I desperately wanted to be M.K. and live in her world...

Have you already watched Epic? What do you think of it??


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (May 30, 2013)

Hmmm... never even heard of it. Would you think it would be appropriate for a 4 year old audience?

By the way, Elfman as a composer is far superior to Elfman as _Oingo Boingo_.


----------



## The Construct (May 30, 2013)

Yes, I've seen it. It thought it was great as well. 

One might even say it was...epic!  /bad joke

But yes, it was very good. And it would probably be suitable for 4 year olds, yes, it's rated G.


----------



## Steerpike (May 30, 2013)

I haven't seen it yet, but I'd like to. I like animated features. I thought Tangled, How to Train your Dragon, and Rise of the Guardians were all good. For some reason, I was disappointed by Brave.


----------



## Jess A (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm with Steerpike, I loved _Tangled_ and _How to Train Your Dragon_, and have just bought _Brave _but have yet to watch it. So I think I will probably like _Epic_ as well. I haven't seen _Rise of the Guardians_ yet.


----------



## Rhizanthella (Jun 4, 2013)

I was also disappointed by Brave... and Arrietty for that matter... but Epic lived to my expectations as well as Rise of the Guardians. And Epic is very suitable for 4 year olds. It was the Father Daughter movie for the young Girl Scouts of my community this year. Epic was more of how I wished the Secret World of Arrietty was. Oh well.


----------



## Draco99 (Jun 4, 2013)

This movie sounds quite interesting. Animations are my type of thing and I absaloutely loooooove creative animations. I shall search this EPIC...

Thx for telling us


----------



## Jess A (Jun 4, 2013)

Eh...tad off topic, but I watched Brave last night, and I liked it. Bit unexpected (the plot), totally not what I thought it would be. Entertaining. Looking forward to seeing Epic now.


----------



## Rise of the Tiger (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm with Steerpike . . . Haven't seen it yet, but it's been on my list to see! Thanks for reminding me to go now!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 6, 2013)

For those of you that have not watched _Epic_ yet and feel curious about it, you can see the third and best official trailer right here:

[video=youtube_share;T3z2ryJ2960]http://youtu.be/T3z2ryJ2960[/video]

I think that Epic is the perfect combination between imagination, adventure, comedy and a love story, and I want to watch it again this afternoon.

They definitely must make a second part, maybe even a trilogy =)


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 6, 2013)

I heard the movie has one or two too many annoying comedic sidekicks that kill the "epic" moments. Is this true? Because unnecessary comedy/comic relief sidekicks are a pet peeve of mine. In any case, hopefully this is just as good, or better than the first time they made it. You know, when it was called Fern Gully.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 6, 2013)

I did not know about that _Fern Gully_ film from 1992, so I am reading about its plot and characters at Wikipedia right now.

This sounds quite different to _Epic_, so even without watching Fern Gully, I can come to the conclusion that the two stories are similar only to a limited degree. They say that Fern Gully was based on a book of the same name by Diana Young, while Epic is loosely based on a different book called _The Leaf Men and the Brave Good Bugs_ by William Joyce.

The sidekick characters were okay, and from my point of view, the comedy elements are well balanced throughout the story.


----------

